
Wod Blocks – a full workout timer - nicotejera
https://www.wodblocks.com
======
nicotejera
I built this purely on personal need. Since the pandemic, I've been working
out at home doing mostly Crossfit workouts. These have different parts,
usually including warm-up, a strength portion, some rest and then what's
called the WOD (workout of the day). For each part you have to configure a
different timer, for example countdown, TABATA, EMOM (every minute on the
minute), etc. Since I didn't want to interrupt my workout constantly, I
thought about making a timer that would self-adjust. More so, I've been
sharing workouts with friends and it's usually a big chunk of text that we
send back and forth, so I thought why not just share a link that opens in the
app and you can start doing right away? Lastly, I included hundreds of preset
blocks for those that need a great workout but don't have access to great
programming.

Essentially that's what Wod Blocks is, a workout timer that adjusts to the
different parts, allows you to share workouts and includes preset programming.

Hope you like it and I'm absolutely open to feedback!

